# DB's in SQL DB sichern? Libnodave?



## H00K (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe SPS Forum's User 

Hätte da eine Frage und zwar arbeite ich jetzt seit kurzem mit der Libnodave und finde dieser auch ziemlich praktisch. Jetzt bin ich allerdings vor eine Hürde gestoßen, die ich im moment nicht zu überwinden weiss.

Ich möchte aus meiner S7 unterschiedliche DBs die der Nutzer vorwählen kann auslesen und in eine Datenbank schreiben. Der Nutzer soll nur vorgeben, von welchem Byte bis zu welchem Byte die Libnodave lesen soll und natürlich von welchem DB. Mir ist also keinerlei Struktur bekannt, nur die Länge die der Nutzer vorgibt.. Das Programm, soll dann diese Daten in der DB speichern + die Informationen: IP, Byte von / bis, DB ... Denn der ganze Spaß soll als Datensicherung dienen und evtl. später zurückgeschrieben werde.

Jetzt ist die Frage an euch, ist sowas möglich? Kann ich Byteweise, die Daten auslesen und unkonvertiert z.b. in ein formatloses Feld in meiner DB schreiben und von dort auch das ganze wieder rückgängig in die SPS einlesen? Oder ist das nicht mit der LIbnodave möglich?

Wie geh ich jetzt am besten vor? Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich das Problem überwinde?

Viele Grüße
Cameron


----------



## Grubba (17 Dezember 2009)

> Jetzt ist die Frage an euch, ist sowas möglich? Kann ich Byteweise, die Daten auslesen und unkonvertiert z.b. in ein formatloses Feld in meiner DB schreiben und von dort auch das ganze wieder rückgängig in die SPS einlesen? Oder ist das nicht mit der LIbnodave möglich?


 
Ja, das kannst Du machen. Es gibt die Möglichkeit, einfach einen Datenbereich aus einem DB auszulesen, z.B. 100 Bytes am Stück. 

Auf Deinem PC kannst Du mit diesen Daten ja machen was Du willst.

Umgekehrt geht das auch, Du kannst auch ganze Bereiche in einem Rutsch in die SPS schreiben.


----------



## H00K (17 Dezember 2009)

Hi, na das hört sich ja schon super an! 
Aber mit welcher Funktion geht das - kann mir einer evtl. nen kleinen Codeschnipsel geben in .NET C# oder VB oder irgendwas in der Richtung?

gruß
h00k


----------



## Question_mark (17 Dezember 2009)

*Geht schon, fang einfach mal an ...*

Hallo,



			
				H00K schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mit welcher Funktion geht das



Für das Auslesen der Daten aus LibNoDave gibt es eine Funktion ReadBytes (oder so ähnlich..). Für das Schreiben der Daten in die DB musst Du dich allerdings persönlich durch Schreiben eigener, individueller Funktionen in der von Dir bevorzugten Hochsprache bemühen. 

Wann ist denn Abgabetermin für die Arbeit ??? 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## H00K (21 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Auskunft.. Abgabe ist nächste Woche  ..
Bin mal gespannt ob ichs bis dahin hinbekomme


----------

